# mylink question



## ozarkkawi (Sep 10, 2012)

Just returned from test driving some cruze's. 2012 and 2013 The MYLINK makes it seem like a different car. The 2012 linked right up with my iphone music through USB port. both 2013's just said it was reading USB but would not play music. Does this take some time to read? Also do all my link systems stream music through bluethooth from iphone? It was the base system not the technology package. At first my salesman said it would stream music but them when I asked to show me, He said it wouldn't.Thanks


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

You have to pair the phone to the car first through bluetooth. It took me awhile to figure out that if the phone was locked it wouldn't play and if you shut the car off, you have to re-start the ap. At least with Pandora.


----------

